
A simple bot to simulate Rolling-Under in Etheroll using Martingale. - jarvis57
https://github.com/jarvis57/etheroll-bot
======
jarvis57
A simple bot to simulate Rolling-Under in Etheroll, using Martingale strategy.
Some using this strategy and won a few thousand (not me, I lost). Good luck &
have fun to all gamblers.

